# i'm so sorry sweet boy.



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

we lost our little runt, Brian, today  he was just a little over two weeks old but already my new little heart rat. such a lovely little boy with the most gorgeous berky belly that recieved many kisses. 

our little baby is now buried in the front garden with a little angel over top of him. 

play hard at the bridge darling... we're gonna miss you here.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry  It always seems to be the ones you get attached to the most. Life's not fair, but what little life he had, I'm sure he enjoyed with you. And I'm sure he's very thankful to you for being such a nice rat mommy.

Well-wishes, and I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Rest in peace, little Brian.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Poor little Brian...Least he had the best start that was possible...Better then if he had of been born at that store....RIP Brian! Play with my babies that are over the bridge too and cause some trouble you little scamp! I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

AW sorry (((hugs)))
Jess x


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss..I lost my poor girl Snow when she was around that age to Megacolon. She was the absolute best, here's a picture of her, a few hours before we put her down.

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj239/otterfoxfursona/ratchildren043.jpg


I am very sorry for your loss, i can personally relate to what you are feeling. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i feel horrible for not making this for any of the other babies, but i guess it was just that Brian was older and already had his own little personality and everything, ya know?

thanks all for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! so cute! so sorry for your loss!


----------

